# Planning My Drive



## happygilmore (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi everyone

I am planning my drive from the coast of Mississippi to Tapachula, Chiapas in the next few weeks and would like some input from you all on my route. I'm taking my 2001 Toyota sequoia along with a dirtbike on the back. 

My plan is to cross at Nuevo Laredo at sunrise and take 85 towards Monterrey, taking the bypass around Monterrey on 40D towards Saltillo. Then get on 57D outside Saltillo, ride that out until bypassing around Mexico City and connecting with 150. I found a nice hotel in Puebla to stay overnight and Puebla will make a good stopping point. 

The next morning I'll continue on 150 until it turns into 145D. After getting on 145D I will take 185 south at Acayucan. Then follow that all the way to the coast and then take 195/200 all the way to Tapachula

Thoughts?

Cheers.


----------



## chesinmonterreyryl (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Happy Gilmore....
Can't help with the route from Neuvo Larado since we come and go in McAllen, but this Gulfport girl has iced tea and I'm not far from the New consulate in Monterrey(Santa Catarina) if you close.
Good Luck and Welcome


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

When I drive I stay in Queretaro the first night, and head south to the arco norte bypass and can make San Cristobal the next day....


----------

